# Walking down the Aisle song



## Abigailly

What are you walking down it to?

I can't decide. It's in a little Catholic Church.

My serious consideration is The Piano Guys cover of A Thousand Years. I think I want a piano cover, but can't decide.

Is there anything that's traditional?


----------



## sambob

Hiya! 
I'm having Eva Cassidy 'Song Bird'. We're having a civil ceremony in a lovely grade11 listed Georgian hotel. 
I chose the song because its reminds me of my late grandpa, I just know there won't be a dry eye in the room! ;)


----------



## kittiecat

I've thought about having "Marry Me" by Train or "A Thousand Years" by Christina Perri (or maybe find an instrumental version) but I'm really not sure. It's the one choice I'm dreading having to make tbh! x


----------



## Creative

if it is in a church there may be some restriction about what is allowed and what is not allowed music wise. it's worth checking out.


----------



## Mummy May

I don't know, I figured the wedding march :rofl: I'm in a church and were having an organist xx


----------



## kittiecat

didn't realise the first poster said in a church. They might restrict what you can have. Mine is a civil ceremony at a hotel so I can have what I like :lol: x


----------



## Abigailly

We're the first couple to get married in our church in 7 years. I think if I wanted to walk down the aisle to Tenacious D - Fuck her gently wearing nothing but nipple tassels the priest would agree to it.

It is however, why I think an instrumental version of any song, just out of respect for the church. Otherwise we wouldn't be allowed Canon in D or the Wedding march as neither of them are religious.

I think we have settle on A Thousand Years by the Piano guys.


----------



## kittiecat

Abigailly said:


> We're the first couple to get married in our church in 7 years. I think if I wanted to walk down the aisle to Tenacious D - Fuck her gently wearing nothing but nipple tassels the priest would agree to it.
> .

:haha: that made me laugh!


----------



## Smile181c

Abigailly said:


> We're the first couple to get married in our church in 7 years. I think if I wanted to walk down the aisle to Tenacious D - Fuck her gently wearing nothing but nipple tassels the priest would agree to it.
> 
> It is however, why I think an instrumental version of any song, just out of respect for the church. Otherwise we wouldn't be allowed Canon in D or the Wedding march as neither of them are religious.
> 
> I think we have settle on A Thousand Years by the Piano guys.

:rofl:

We're having a civil ceremony and I'm walking down the aisle to "I wanna grow old with you" by Westlife :)

I do think an instrumental version of a song would be lovely for a church wedding, though maybe not Tenacious D :rofl:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I haven't decided between Boyce Avenue cover of A Thousand Years or Train Marry Me


----------



## missk1989

I think Im going with Ellie Goulding-How long will I love you?


----------



## kittiecat

I'm now considering maybe an instrumental version of Moon River as I have always loved that song


----------



## DanielleM

I am walking in to 'The arrival of the Queen of Sheba' by Handel


----------



## maryp0ppins

I am having the wedding march


----------



## kittiecat

still very undecided. Heard Song Bird by Eva Cassidy the other day and thought that that would be a beautiful song to walk down the aisle to


----------



## optimistic13

I had bagpipes play amazing grace : )))


----------



## Camlet

I'm walking down to the candle light version of DJ Sammie's heaven. I love that song so much & think the lyrics are so relevant to our relationship! :) I'm getting married in a barn that is done up to look like a marquee inside but you might be allowed the instrumental version in a church xx


----------



## lozzy21

Vitamin string quarter version of chasing cars


----------



## modified

We had Buddy Holly - Rollercoaster :thumbup:


----------



## Dollybird

I walked down the isle to Jose Gonzales "heartbeats" xxx


----------



## wishuwerehere

we had a piano cover of everlong


----------



## babynewbie

Abigailly said:


> What are you walking down it to?
> 
> I can't decide. It's in a little Catholic Church.
> 
> My serious consideration is The Piano Guys cover of A Thousand Years. I think I want a piano cover, but can't decide.
> 
> Is there anything that's traditional?

This is what I am having!! I came across it by chance ages ago and soon as I heard it knew it would be perfect to walk into my ceremony to. It's a beautiful version :)


----------



## AJC

we're having the instrumental version of Kissing you by Des'Ree x


----------



## Dolly84

I'm having something by vitamin string quartet but not sure what or canon in d, I've always loved that piece of music &#128513;


----------

